# User on TGP created a pedalboard planner



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a very cool page you can visit to virtual plan out your pedal board. Kind of like PedalboardPlanner.com - Plan your Perfect Guitar Pedal Board! but with more up to date content and growing. The thread for this is:

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...rd-planning-tool-pedalplayground-com.1803507/


The website is:

http://www.pedalplayground.com/


Here is some info from the creator:

"This has been a little pet project for me the last few weeks. It's a tool that lets you layout an imaginary pedalboard. I've cut out photos of around 200 pedals and input dimensions that will help you figure out the perfect layout and spacing for your board. It's definitely not perfect and I have plenty of improvements in mind but I figured I would tell you all about it in case it might prove useful! 

To get started, just select a pedalboard from the list on the left and click "Add Pedalboard". Right now PedalTrain boards are the only option but I play on adding some Temple Boards, Salvage, etc, even an option to add a board with custom dimensions. You can also forgo this step and just use the grid to layout your pedals. The space between two dots in the grid is 1 inch.

Add pedals to the canvas by selecting them from the drop down on the left and clicking "Add Pedal". I've tried to include plenty of options but obviously the list of pedals that TGPers use is endless. I will add more as I am able! If a pedal you're looking for isn't in the list, that brings us to the next point...

You can also add a pedal to the canvas with custom dimensions, in the case that it's not in the dropdown. Just add a width, height (inches are assumed, input it in the fields as a decimal with no units), pick a color (click the green circle to reveal a color picker).

Once you've got pedals on the canvas, simply click and drag to rearrange them. You can also rotate them, and remove them by hovering on a pedal and using the icon controls. (Note that rotating can be a bit unwieldy right now — I'm working on fixing that).

As long as you're using a somewhat recent browser, your layout will be saved in your browser's "Local Storage". That means you can close the browser window, or even restart your computer, and your layout should be saved. However, if you delete browsing data, or open the site in a private/incognito window, that will not be the case. I'd like to get a more robust saving functionality but that's for another day in the future.

I hope it's useful to someone!

trav"


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

That's very nice. We should all participate and encourage!

One thing that this and a couple of other planners seem to be missing is some way to represent cabling. I think just a collection of cable spacers may be enough: flat, right angle, straight, side, top, power straight, power right angle, wire run spacer -- that kind of thing.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Just tried it out as I want to get either a Nano or Nano+ and was planning on cutting out a piece of cardboard to look at layout options. Yes a couple of cable connector options would really be nice! Too bad there isn't a way (yet) to save your choices/layout to a file (I clear my browser history a lot.)


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

You could take a screen print but I agree. The developer is taking input and making improvements and adding new pedals almost daily.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, I thought you all knew about this!










Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've seen a few pedal plan sites before.
None yet that I've seen have looper/switcher/controllers in the pic inventory.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pretty cool.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have also been checking it out! Really cool! Love that he is taking input and adding pedals! Also really like that you can make a generic place holder with your own dimensions so that you can fill in a spot for a pedal not on there.


----------

